# Pixies secret summer exchange is..........



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

CHARLIE!!​
​Look what the postman left us....









What could it be.....









You have a look to Billy









WOW look at all my great gifts!!!









Lovely soft blankie...









Yummy yummy...









I gots a bee and a gorgeous collar which my bee is just wearing to show you, i was busy with my new treats!









I'm so lucky









My lovely collar with little charms that you can swap about









I love my bacon treats and all my great gifts!









Thank you Charlie and Charlies Mummy!!! xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Look at all of those goodies, and precious babies!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OMG I love that collar!!! Pixie, you received such wonderful gifts from Charlie and mum!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very cute gits!! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Great gifts! Love Izzys foot in the shots!lol Great photos as usual!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL rach the photo with the treat in her mouth looks like she's got some funky bacon tongue lol

Nice to see Darcy and Vernon were involved too haha


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great goodies!!
Pixie is so cute wearing that collar. 
I loved the parcel it all came in too, lol x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow lots of lovely stuff!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww what great gifts!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

wow.... very very nice gifts!!! well done!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

love everything but love the collar


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Great gifts!! Pixie is so lucky!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

great job charlie!!! wow pixie u look perdi in that collar!i've never seen a collar that comes in a box like that...very cool! :albino: that bee looks so cute too lmao nice touch on putting the collar on it hahaha ^^


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Great gifts, The collar is super cool.


----------



## Missjerez (Jun 17, 2010)

Sooo cute!!!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg that collar is so awesome! What great loot, Pixie!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

nice presents, i love the collar and the bee and the blanket, Pixie is so cute!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

So glad Pixie likes hers gifts xx


----------

